# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ساعدوني بالفوتوشوب

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير 

اذا في حدا فيكو يعرف فوتوشوب في مجال اسألوا اكمن سؤال

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا بشتغل ع الفوتوشوب بس ع الخفيييييييف يعني مش محترف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هو سؤال واحد

 

بدي هاي الصوره بدون الخلفيه البيضه الي لنفس الصوره

حكتلنا الدكتوره استخدمو اداه بس مش عارف اي وحده

----------


## Sc®ipt

اها فهمت عليكي هاي طلبك



بنستخدم لهاي الطريقة اداة اسمها ماجيك ايريزر و هاي بتمسح و بتخلي الخلفية للصورة شفافة بحيث انه لو كان في صورة ثانية وراها تبين
ولاحظي انه عشان الشفافية لااااازم نحفظ الصورة بالإمتداد .png

 :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور زيد الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## (dodo)

ارجعي لكتاب حاسوب صف اول ثانوي المستوى الاول  وهو مكتوب فيه كل اشي وبالتفصيل

----------


## اسد الاردن

:Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:

----------

